# **Where Will the 2019 Aquatic Gardeners Assn (AGA) Convention Be? Here is a hint!**



## Seattle_Aquarist (26 May 2018)

***Where Will the 2019 Aquatic Gardeners Assn (AGA) Convention Be? Here is a hint!**




 *


----------



## alto (27 May 2018)

Under the Aurora Bridge 

That will be a wee challenge for the Live Aquascaping Event


----------



## Hades (27 May 2018)

Troll avenue here we come!

Or maybe Roy is merely trolling us all? 
After all he seems to be in the ideal position to do so


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (27 May 2018)

alto said:


> Under the Aurora Bridge
> 
> That will be a wee challenge for the Live Aquascaping Event



Hi alto,

LOL, no we won't be doing the Live Aquascaping under any bridges (I hope).


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (27 May 2018)

Hades said:


> Troll avenue here we come!
> 
> Or maybe Roy is merely trolling us all?
> After all he seems to be in the ideal position to do so



Hi Hades,

My Dad came to the U.S. from Norway as a child.  I may be part Scandinavian but I'm no Troll!!  lol


----------



## Hades (27 May 2018)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Hades,
> 
> My Dad came to the U.S. from Norway as a child.  I may be part Scandinavian but I'm no Troll!!  lol



Ouch, your roots feed my fantasy and trigger my brain... hehehe 
(being a Jordskott fan and all...) 
But i'll take your word for it, no worries! 

But anyhoo:
i kinda like trolls actually so your secret would be safe with me... Just saying...


----------

